# JBL center speaker has no output



## jewnersey (Nov 25, 2009)

My JBL "subwoofer" was working perfectly and then after not having my music pumped for a while, i noticed it wasnt outputting anything. i also thought that it was fine since my speakers were fine. my wiring is as follows

receiver > subwoofer ( via line level or "high level input" ) > front L + front R

The fronts work fine, the subwoofer is silent. the light in the back is green.

i assume this just means my sub is blown out....



On the sub there is also low level ins but i have yet to try them since it was previously working without them. i dont believe anything to be wrong with the receiver since it seems to be functioning fine, and i dont think any settings have been changed that would create silence front the main sub (again, because the fronts are wired through it and functioning properly).

can anyone assist me???

the equiptment is:
JBL ps12 sub
sony str de695 receiver
sony tower speakers

ive looked htrough the manuals to no avail


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: JLB center speaker has no output*

Does your receiver have pre outs? if so conect the sub to one of the front main channel pre outputs and see if you hear anything.
If not a tape out would also work but turn the volume down on the sub first.


----------

